# Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG. Card not found.

## Lethality

I'm using the iwl3945 driver with the mac80211 stack. The kernel and modules are compiled and loaded

lsmod:

iwl3945

mac80211

Thing is, when I run iwconfig the card is not listed there. ifconfig -a doesn't show it either. The kill switch is not turned on.

My 70-persistent-net.rules file:

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

 

# PCI device 0x10de:0x03ef (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1a:92:6f:9d:49", NAME="eth1"

 

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1068 (e100)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:38:7f:71:1f", NAME="eth0"

```

What be wrongsies?

----------

## alex.blackbit

are you maybe missing support for the interface which connects your card to the rest of the computer, e.g. pcmcia?

----------

## Lethality

The card is not pcmia:

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

----------

## alex.blackbit

built in?

----------

## Lethality

Turns out I had to use the compat-wireless drivers. It works like a charm now.

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download

----------

## Layr

Hello,

I'm dealing with a similar problem as Lethality. However, the errors I receive when attempting to load the mac80211 or iwl3945 modules are not helpful at all:

```
mac80211: Unknown symbol __ieee80211_get_channel

mac80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

mac80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

mac80211: Unknown symbol __ieee80211_get_channel

mac80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

mac80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_alloc_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_mac

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_unregister

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status_irqsafe

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_register

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe
```

Using 2.6.24 kernel. I removed the modules during configuration, then added the latest versions of the drivers when I install compat-wireless. Do I have to have the kernel modules enabled as well, or am I missing some other important module?

----------

## Layr

A little bump for this thread with some new info:

I've tried to reinstall the compat-wireless package now several times. I've tried with the mac80211 and iwlwifi drivers included as modules in my config, and also with them set as =n. I've also tried adding any other module mentioning IEEE80211 (including the old kernel stack). "modprobe ieee80211" doesn't report back at all, and seems to work fine. However running "modprobe mac80211" and "modprobe iwl3945" both report back with unknown symbol errors.

----------

## Sigrdrifta

 *Layr wrote:*   

> A little bump for this thread with some new info:
> 
> I've tried to reinstall the compat-wireless package now several times. I've tried with the mac80211 and iwlwifi drivers included as modules in my config, and also with them set as =n. I've also tried adding any other module mentioning IEEE80211 (including the old kernel stack). "modprobe ieee80211" doesn't report back at all, and seems to work fine. However running "modprobe mac80211" and "modprobe iwl3945" both report back with unknown symbol errors.

 

have you emerged iwl3945-ucode? My laptop used this chipset BTW

----------

## Layr

During the original install, I did indeed have that emerged, but I'm not sure if I did during the most recent.

Sadly I have given up Gentoo for the time being, but I'll make sure to have that emerged next time I install. Thanks.

----------

## cazort

Is there any way to get this wireless card to work with open-source drivers?

I just bought a laptop and it came installed with Ubuntu linux...I'm about to wipe it and put Gentoo on, and I'd like to use open-source drivers if possible (even if I have to sacrifice some performance).

----------

